# Kitten urinating on bed



## rockchickbex (May 10, 2009)

Hi there,

We have got a 9 week old kitten which we have had for a week now. She has used her litter tray perfectly except for twice where she has urinated on the bed. We have kept the door shut and don't let her go in there but she scratches and cries to get in. We keep her litter tray clean and she is very active and loved! After the first time she did it I washed the quilt and covers and also bought a new mattress (the old one was goosed anyway).

Anyone got any ideas?

Many Thanks in advance!

Becka


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Your bed is probably were your smell is most concentrated, at a guess I would say she is probably scent marking.

You could try some feliway, or as you are doing already keep her out, hopefully she will get the idea eventually


----------



## Carmela (May 9, 2009)

rockchickbex said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have got a 9 week old kitten which we have had for a week now. She has used her litter tray perfectly except for twice where she has urinated on the bed. We have kept the door shut and don't let her go in there but she scratches and cries to get in. We keep her litter tray clean and she is very active and loved! After the first time she did it I washed the quilt and covers and also bought a new mattress (the old one was goosed anyway).
> 
> ...


Just a thought, how close is her litter tray to her food, as some kittens are VERY fussy???


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Also,soft things that absorb are very appealing to a kitten RCB,and as above they very often won't go near their food,but to nip it in th ebid before it becomes habit,keep her out for now,she will cry but will adapt quite soon and when she's out of the habit,she can be with you for night time snuggles and you keep a dry,clean bed


----------

